# bowfishing, any info please.



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

did it a few times before but never got real into it, not sure where on here to post this thread, whether hunting, or maybe spearfishing? so its here.

i got three old single cam bear bows, one from when i was younger thats a smaller one with only like 35 pound draw and at one point my old man had rigged a reel to it that has somehow been lost over the years

i also have two that used to be used for hunting (i went once but never got to actually use either, i was too young a weak to even draw the damn things ones got 75# the other 85#... dont even ask me why it was set to 85)

i was wondering if any of the few of you ive seen post about bowfishing on here have any advice. I was thinking of taking the 75# and getting it restrung and set to a lighter draw weight and setting it up to fish with. (Im a skinny guy but can draw both with no problem, thats not the issue)

I just dont have an idea what # would be right for fishing with, I am just assuming 75# and up would be complete overkill for fishing, but really have no idea. So looking for some tips on what draw weight would be best, what the reels go for locally and what are good ones, etc.

What are the regulations on it I need to look into and are there places where its legal and places illegal, etc.

Any info would be great Id like to try it out at least a few times.


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm from up north, and did a bunch of bow fishing up there. I had a lot of fun doing it up there, but know nothing about doing it around here. 

Are stingrays off limits? Because I see lots of them I could easily shoot.

I've been trying to sell my setup, so if you have any interest just shoot me a PM.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

far too broke to afford another bow, im only looking into it because i got three perfectly good bows and want to do a little work to one of em and get it ready to fish

just dont know much about the best setup, dont wanna throw a crappy reel on because i assume its okay, grab a fish arrow and let one fly with too much force behind it and ruin the arrow and have no aim whatsoever but then again like i said dont know a whole hell of alot, i know aiming into water is different than aiming down from a tree or platform or aiming across a field, thats about my extent of knowledge. i can make pretty damn good shots without using sights at 30 or 40 yards and have okay accuracy sightless out from there up to maybe 50 or 60, dont know how that will help or hurt or do anything for fishing though.

i know some of you got some info here


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

I use the AMS Retreiver Pro, and love it. I think it is a great setup. As far as shooting fish in the water, I think there is some formula someone came up with that is, "for every 12" deep the fish is shoot 24" low," or something to that effect. I just did a lot of shooting and missing til I got the hang of it. Just remember shoot low. I would say 75% of missed shots are missed because of the shot being too high.

And old bows work great for bowfishing, I would recommend backing the limbs off as much as possible to get as light as a draw as possible. You don't need a high speed bow to shoot fish.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

thats one of the main things i was trying to get info on, some personal opinions on draw weight used so i got a good idea where the right area to be in would be as far as # goes on it. i mean hell i could use the smallest one with the 35#draw on it and probably be just fine with it but trying to get a rough are of idea

and i dont know what the regulations might be here in escambia florida, so seeing if anyone has info on that and where it is and isnt allowed since i know spearfishing has some regs to it

thanks for the tip on the reel ill look into that ive heard about AMS before but would rather read a few first hand opinions along with things i may read in random reviews on stuff i come across


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

*bowfishing*

IT seems to e I remember that your not supposed to shoot fiberglass arrows with more than 50#. I'll check on it for you.. If you want to shoot heavier lbs shoot fiberglass with aluminum over it or carbon fishing arrows. AMS does make some great stuff. We shoot the barracuda set around 40lbs . My wife slays em. even used the set
up with a float for alligators in Louisiana last year.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Stingray shooting is fine.

I suggest you check another forum that is up to speed on this subject.

BowFishing Country - BowFishing All Day - Bowfishing All Night - Powered by vBulletin

I'm on there a fair amount, but on;y in the Lighting and Bowfishing boat section.

Bowfish boats and Flounder boats are VERY similar.


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

A little off topic, but would stingray make good shark bait?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

yep.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Bumping an old one here but if you ever have any bowfishing questions definitely hit Josh up at http://www.litethenitecharters.com .


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> Bumping an old one here but if you ever have any bowfishing questions definitely hit Josh up at http://www.litethenitecharters.com .


Seconded. JohnboatJosh is his name on the forums. He's the man when comes to bowfishing around here.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We use PSE Discovery bowfishing setups with AMS retrievers. They bottom out at 40 lbs and its more than enough to shoot even the biggest fish. Whatever you do, do not let anyone talk you into using a spincast setup. If you can get one of the bows to down around 40-50 lbs you should be fine. Anything more than that shooting a solid glass arrow and you run the risk of ending up with the bow as a head ornament.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

So you guys provide the bows for these trips by chance?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm still a strong advocate of recurve bows. You get a lot more opportunities with a recurve. I've stuck many a mullet and gar before buddies with compounds ever even got the draw.

And again, it's just personal preference but i stay away from the AMS retrievers. They are useless against a big gator gar.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

TailRazor said:


> So you guys provide the bows for these trips by chance?


We do.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

MikeH said:


> I'm still a strong advocate of recurve bows. You get a lot more opportunities with a recurve. I've stuck many a mullet and gar before buddies with compounds ever even got the draw.
> 
> And again, it's just personal preference but i stay away from the AMS retrievers. They are useless against a big gator gar.


Our compounds are 0% let off with no set draw length; which allows for snap shots much like a traditional bow. We mainly shoot southern stingrays, cownose rays, and flounder. The AMS reels are perfect for these species. In fact, I've never had a spincast reel survive a night of shooting southern stingrays. The runs they make after the shot eventually seem to strip the internals of the reels. 

The best setup for you will ultimately depend on what you plan on pursuing. But as far as poundage goes, 35-45 pounds is plenty for anything but super deep shots at fish on bottom.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

johnboatjosh said:


> Our compounds are 0% let off with no set draw length; which allows for snap shots much like a traditional bow. We mainly shoot southern stingrays, cownose rays, and flounder. The AMS reels are perfect for these species. In fact, I've never had a spincast reel survive a night of shooting southern stingrays. The runs they make after the shot eventually seem to strip the internals of the reels.
> 
> The best setup for you will ultimately depend on what you plan on pursuing. But as far as poundage goes, 35-45 pounds is plenty for anything but super deep shots at fish on bottom.



I completely agree that your setup is probably perfect for what y'all do, I was just trying the throw a different perspective out there. I've never shot sting ray or flounder. We go after trophy alligator gar that are usually always 100+ pounds. In the meen time we shoot mullet, carp, and other gar species.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

MikeH said:


> I completely agree that your setup is probably perfect for what y'all do, I was just trying the throw a different perspective out there. I've never shot sting ray or flounder. We go after trophy alligator gar that are usually always 100+ pounds. In the meen time we shoot mullet, carp, and other gar species.


Those gator gar are impressive creatures! They're definitely on my bucket list of critters to shoot. What kind of points do you guys use for them?


----------

